# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی مهندسی صنایع

## مسیح

با عرض سلام و خدا قوت به همه ی کنکوری های عزیز

سعی دارم رشته ی مهندسی صنایع رو بطور کامل توضیح بدم تا شما تا حدی متوجه بشید که در طی 4سال تحصیل چه درس هایی میخونید و اینکه مهندس صنایع چه کارهایی می تواند انجام بدهد.

اول از همه از دوستان خواهش میکنم که بقیه ی بچه های کنکوری رو تگ کنند شاید مطالب واسشون مفید باشه.

برای اینکه مطالب طولانی و خسته کننده نباشه در پست های بعدی توضیح میدم و ازتون خواهش میکنم اگه سوالی دارید کمی صبر کنید تا مطالب رو کامل پست کنم و در آخر کار در خدمت سوالاتتون هستم تا پیوستگی مطالب حفظ شود.

با تشکر از شما

----------


## مسیح

قسمت اول : چشم انداز کلی به مهندسی صنایع

بنظر من این عکس خیلی خوب و جالب یک دید کلی نسبت به مهندسی صنایع داره.



همینطور که از عکس بالا مشخصه رشته ی صنایع نه مهندسی محضه و نه مدیریت بلکه ترکیبی از رشته های مختلف حتی روانشناسی و اقتصاد و ... است.
همین اول توضیحاتم این نکته رو بگم که درسایی که مهندس صنایع میخونه مثل جعبه ابزار میمونه.یعنی وقتی در کارخونه موسسه یا هرجایی مشغول کار شد و نیاز بود کاری رو انجام بده جعبه ابزار رو باز میکنه و ممکنه از چندتا ابزار بطور مکمل استفاده کنه.یعنی مطالب چندتا درس رو بریزی رو هم میتونی باش مشکل اون کارخونه رو حل کنه.پس فهمیدیم که درسای صنایع مثل زنجیر بهم پیوستس.

از رشته ی صنایع با این عنوان ها یاد میشه:
مهندسی صنایع
مدیریت
اقیانوسی به عمق 1سانتی متر
پزشک صنعت
و در نهایت چیزی که بین دانشجو ها رایجه گلابی!!

که بنظر من بهترین عنوان پزشک صنعت هست.چون یه مهندس صنایع یاد میگیره وقتی وارد صنعت و کارخونه شد  مشکلات اونجا رو پیدا کنه و در نهایت حل کنه که این کار باعث کاهش هزینه صرفه جویی در مواد و منابه افزایش سوددهی افزایش تولید افزایش کیفیت میشه.ناگفته نماند که مهندس صنایع وظیفه داره که با امکانات موجود و در دسترس به این نتایج برسه نه اینکه خرج اضافی بوجود بیاره.البته در مواردی هم خرج اضافی نیازه...

در مورد گلابی بودن هم توضیح اینکه در مقابل رشته های دیگه درس های ساده تری داره.یعنی مثل مکانیک یا برق فرمول های خیلی سخت و طولانی و پیچیده نداره و با خوندن سطحی میشه نمره ی قبولی گرفت.اما تفاوتی که هست تو امتحان ها خیلی نیاز به تحلیل و فکر داره یعنی مثل خیلی درسا و رشته ها نیست که فرمول مشخصی داشته باشه و با یه عدد گذاری ساده به جواب برسی...

در پست بعدی درس های اصلی رو توضیح میدم واستون  ...

----------


## مسیح

قسمت دوم: دروس مهم رشته ی صنایع و کاربرد آنها

عمده کاری که مهندس صنایع انجام میده کاهش هزینه ، افزایش سود ، افزایش کیفیت ، استفاده ی بهینه از زمانو منابع موجود هست.
درسای مهم و کاربردی رو واستون توضیح میدم.البته این همه ی درس ها نیست و صنایع هم مثل بقیه رشته ها یه سری دروس عمومی و عمومی پایه و ... داره که در نهایت من چارت کامل درسی رو واستون خواهم گذاشت.

- درس کنترل پروژه : همونطور که از اسمش پیداست برنامه ریزی و زمانبندی و تخصیص منابع و نیروی کار برای پیشبرد یک پروژه هست.یک درس 3 واحدی است که اگه کسی علاقمند باشه و خوب این درس رو یاد بگیره و نرم افزارهای مربوطه رو بلد باشه میتونه مشغول کار بشه و درآمد خوبی هم داره و همینطور در کارشناسی ارشد یک گرایش جداگانه به کنترل پروژه تخصیص داده شده. (راجع به نرم افزار های مهم صنایع تو پست های بعد بطور مختصر توضیح میدم)

- طراحی ایجاد - طرح ریزی واحد های صنعتی - ارزیابی کار و زمان - مهندسی فاکتورهای انسانی(ارگونومی) : میشه این 4 تا درس رو تویه یه مجموعه قرار داد چون بترتیب از تاسیس یک کارخونه و چیدمان بهینه ی درونی ان و سپس بهبود تولید و ایمنی و از این دسته موارد رو این درسها پوشش میدن.مهندس صنایع با ترکیب کردن این 4درس میتونه تولید کارخونه رو بدون پرداخت هزینه ی اضافی بالا ببره و باعث افزایش سود دهی بشه.

- کنترل کیفیت - مدیریت کیفیت : کاربرد این 2درس از اسمشون پیداست.افزایش کیفیت محصولات یا خدمات.البته درس کنترل کیفیت مختص به خط تولید میشه اما مدیریت کیفیت دامنه ی بسیا بسیار وسیعتری داره.

- برنامه ریزی تولید -کنترل تولید و موجودی 1 - کنترل تولید و موجودی 2 : کار این 3تا درس اینه که مشخص کنیم چه مقدار در چه زمانی تولید کنیم که اولا هزینه هایی مثل هزینه ی نگهداری کاهش پیدا کنه و دوما محصول بهموقع و بدون تاخیر بدست مشتری برسه.

- برنامه ریزی نگهداری و تعمیرات : بازم از اسمش مشخصه برنامه ریزی تعمیرات دستگاه های کارخونه ، تجهیزات ، ساختمان ها ، محیط و ... که شاید این بخش از کارخونه رو به اسم تاسیسات شنیده باشید البته ناگفته نماند که این درس به شما برنامه ریزی و زمانبندی مناسب رو یاد خواهد داد نه چگونگی تعمیر یک دستگاه صنعتی.که این بخش یکی از بخش های مهم کارخانجات هست چون اگر نادیده گرفته بشه علاوه بر هزینه ی زیادی که خواهد داشت بر کیفیت محصول تاثیر میذاره.

- اصول بازاریابی: درس بسیار بسیار قشنگ و کاملا متفاوت با ذهنیت عموم و شاید حتی شما.برای اینکه حق مطلب خوب ادا بشه محوریت این درس رو میگم.تو این درس میگن شما بعنوان یک کارخانه دار یا کسی که موسسه داره یا حتی اگه قسمت بازاریابی شرکتی وظیفه ی شماست باید از خودتون بپرسید که " چرا مشتری باید محصول مرا خریداری کند؟"  یعنی محصول شما چه ارزش برتری نسبت به سایر رقبا دارد.پیشنهاد من به کسایی که این رشته رو انتخاب میکنن اینه که حتما این درس رو بردارن مطالب بسیار مفیدی داره.

- اصول مدیریت : مطالب کاملا ابتدایی مدیریت.درسی که کاملا به نحوه ی تدریس استاد بستگی داره تا چیز مفیدی به شما یاد بده.برای کسی که قصد داره مدیریت جایی رو بعهده بگیره باید خیلی بیشتر از مطالب محدود به این درس مطالعه کنه.

- اصول حسابداری :اصول اولیه ی حسابداری رو شامل میشه که مقدمه ی خوبیه واسه کسایی که میخوان حسابدار شن.البته ناگفته نماند کسی که هدفش حسابدار شدن هست خیلی بیشتر باید تو این درس کار کنه و شاید مطالب بیشتری رو پیپیری کنه.

در آخر هم دروس تئوری احتمال و آمار مهندسی و تحقیق در عملیات 1 و 2  که از دروس مهم رشته هستن و در کنکور کارشناسی ارشد هم هستن پس اگه کسی قصد ارشد داره از اول این درس ها رو جدی بگیره مخصوصا آمار و احتمال که تقریبا تو همه ی درسهایی که گفتم کاربرد داره.

دروس مهم دیگه ای هم مثل اقتصاد مهندسی ، تحلیل سیستم و ... هست که از توضیح اونا خودداری میکنم.لیست کامل درس ها رو تو پست های آخر قرار خواهم داد.

تو این قسمت سعی کردم نوضیح مختصری از درس ها بگم تا یه ذهنیت کلی در شما ایجاد بشه و همینطور سعی کردم حدود کاری مهندس صنایع رو تو صنعت بگم.درصورتیکه سوالی داشتید آخر همه ی پست های معرفی رشته بپرسید.

در پست بعدی بطور مختصر راجع به نرم افزار ها توضیح میدم...

----------


## مسیح

قسمت سوم: نرم افزار های مهم و کاربردی رشته ی صنایع

اینجا نرم افزارهای مهم رو با توضیح مختصر و درجه ی اهمیت هرکدوم رو میگم تا شما مطلع باشید اگه این رشته رو انتخاب کردید از همون ترم های اول به یادگیری نرم افزار ها بپردازید...

Excel : نرم افزاری که احتمالا همتون اسمشو شنیدید و شاید یبار هم بازش کردید اما از محیطش خوشتون نیومده.اما این مهمترین و کاربردی ترین نرم افزار صنایع هست.نرم افزاری بسیار هوشمند.چون قابلیت اینو داره کاری که شما دقیقا میخواید رو  انجام بده.اگر حرفه ای باشید از کنترل پروژه تا حل برنامه ریزی خطی و پیش بینی تولید و خلاصه هرکاری که فکرشو بکنید میتونید انجام بدین.من یادگیری این نرم افزار رو از ترم یک به شدت توصیه میکنم.

Access : نرم افزار پایگاه داده.کاربرد کمتری نسبت به اکسل داره اما دانستن آن برای یک مهندس صنایع موقع استخدام یک مزیت رقابتی هست.با این نرم افزار خودتون میتونید نرم افزار حسابداری دلخواه انبار داری و هر اطلاعاتی از مشتریان که بصورت کاغذی جمع آوری میشه رو در کامپیوتر بسازید و ذخیره کنید.که مزیت های زیادی داره.

MSP : یا همون Microsoft Project که نرم افزار مختص کنترل پروژه هست که افرادی که میخواهند تو این زمینه کار کنند حتما باید بخوبی کار با این نرم افزار رو بلد باشن.

Primavera: این هم نرم افزاری در زمینه ی کنترل پروژه است که نسبت به MSP  مزایای بیشتری داره و کمی حرفه ای تر هست.آشنای مقدماتی با این دو نرم افزار توصیه میشه اما یادگیری کامل و حرفه ای برای کسایی که میخوان تو زمینه ی پروژه مشغول بشن توصیه میشه.

SPSS : نرم افزار تحلیل آماری که در تحلیل تحقیق های میدانی مثل نظرسنجی راجع به محصول یا خدمتی است کاربرد داره.کارهای این نرم افزار رو میشه با اکسل انجام داد اما این نرم افزار پیشرفته تر و وسیعتر هست.

Minitab : نرم افزار مربوط به کنترل کیفیت و تحلیل های آماری.کسی که تو زمینه ی کیفیت بخواد مشغول شه حتما حتما باید کار با این نرم افزار رو بطور کامل یاد بگیره.

Gams : نرم افزار مهم دیگر رشته ی صنایع. کار حل مسائل برنامه ریزی ریاضی رو بعهده داره و قدرتمندترین نرم افزار فعلی تو این زمینه است.یادگیری این نرم افزار در حد مقدماتی برای حل مسائل درسی دروس دانشگاه توصیه میشه.

فک میکنم مواردی که لازم بوده رو واستون گفتم.اگه سوالی بود در خدمتم.

در پست بعدی چارت درسی رو قرار میدم...
پایان توضیحات

----------


## مسیح

قسمت پایانی : چارت دروس مهندسی صنایع

فایل پیوست 59115

----------


## high.target

_up
اگه سوالی داشتین در خدمتم
منم صنایع میخونم_

----------


## thanks god

> _up
> اگه سوالی داشتین در خدمتم
> منم صنایع میخونم_


بازار کارش چطوره تو *ایران*؟؟؟

----------


## مملی$r$

بازار کارش خوبه بشرطی ک مهارت های لازمو کسب کرده باشی ...تو ایرانم نشد تو بقیه کشور ها راحت استخدامت میکنن ولی بازم میگم باید باسواد شده باشی

----------


## meghdad

> بازار کارش چطوره تو *ایران*؟؟؟


سلام دوست خوبم این مقاله رو به شما پیشنهاد میکنم حتما مطالعه کنید 

https://www.iranmodares.com/article-index.php?ID=1497

----------


## V_buqs

درمورد مهندسی پزشکی رو هم بگید

----------

